# Remove CyberDefender



## Emily Love (Nov 4, 2008)

How can I remove an attempt to download CyberDefender? An associate decided to download the program, then realized it isn't free and tried to remove it. It won't uninstall, says a 0.000000 file is missing, and now my control panel has disappeared ... help!:upset:


----------



## mhaphew (Nov 4, 2008)

check this link, should help you..

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont know if Malwarebytes will remove it for sure but it's great for alot of different infections so you could download and install that and give it a try... and yes.. its free... for real.


----------



## Emily Love (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks to both. Have installed rogueremover ... still having the problem. And I found out thata CyberDefender is in itself a virus, a Trojan ... !!! I am in trouble here.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*To get Expert Help with malware removal:*

I recommend that you read this article… ( *Simply, click on the links to be re-directed.*)

*"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First steps;*

*IMPORTANT* - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help

Please follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/

_Please_ ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.

*IMPORTANT* - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help

When carrying out The 5 Steps,

If you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed.

However, it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to HiJackThis Log Help Forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/

Where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## bickweed (Nov 7, 2008)

I have Cyberdefender, and it is a good anti-virus program. There is a free version - which I use.

www.cyberdefender.com

Removing - dosn't cp/remove software work?


----------



## bickweed (Nov 7, 2008)

Emily Love said:


> Thanks to both. Have installed rogueremover ... still having the problem. And I found out thata CyberDefender is in itself a virus, a Trojan ... !!! I am in trouble here.


Sorry - No it is not!!!

Cyberdefender is a legitimate NASDAQ company - I just read their website. I have been using it for about 6 months now, and it has worked great and blocked several viruses and trojans.


----------



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you given Malwarebytes a try yet? I'm finding it's fixing alot more than any of my other programs so it's worth a shot if you haven't already.


----------



## jillxz (Dec 16, 2008)

Well , I had CyberDefender on my computer for a short while until I found out it was only a trial version and you had to buy it when the trial period ran out so I then uninstalled it.

Well then today I installed Malwarebytes and Malwarebytes found all these registry entries left over from the CyberDefender uninstall and said it was a trojan lol. It took them all out. So why does Malwarebytes see CyberDefender as a trojan if it is a legitimate program. So should not Malwarebytes be notified that it is calling a legit program a trojan ?


----------



## rive0108 (May 11, 2009)

bickweed said:


> Sorry - No it is not!!!
> 
> Cyberdefender is a legitimate NASDAQ company - I just read their website. I have been using it for about 6 months now, and it has worked great and blocked several viruses and trojans.





bickweed said:


> I have Cyberdefender, and it is a good anti-virus program. There is a free version - which I use.
> 
> www.cyberdefender.com
> 
> Removing - dosn't cp/remove software work?


The company that makes CyberDefender is the same company [network Dynamics] that made spyblocs which was known malware. They changed their name.

The program has a very low detection rate, and is made by the same company [Network Dynamics, aka Cyberdefender Corporation] that makes SpyBlocs, a company known for releasing and selling ineffective and fake spyware removers as well as aggressive, deceptive advertising and illegal force-installs. This program at best marks legitimate applications as "malware", and allowing it to "clean" them will result in program/Windows instability and/or corruption (i.e., false positives). This program has a tested legitimate detection rate of malware of only 3%, that means it fails to detect 97% of true malware threats. u shouldn't "recommend" it to others who have a severe malware problem. This program at best is ineffectual at detecting and removing Viruses/Malware/trojans/worms/rootkits, etc.



Misleading Application

SpyBlocs is a Security Risk that may give exaggerated reports of threats on the computer. The program then prompts the user to purchase a registered version of the software in order to remove the reported threats.

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2006-052315-4311-99




CYBERDEFENDER (malware)

CyberDefender has a 3% detection rate (this product has never been entered in any certified comparative lab testing- and in fact has been marked as Malware. Use at your own Risk!!)

Malware-Test Lab: Antispyware Comparison Report (January 3, 2007)



Note on Cyber Defender

Beware CyberDefender - Tech Support Forum

Note on CyberDefender: We originally listed CyberDefender on this page out of concerns that the vendor behind the product was the same company that previously released Spyblocs/eBlocs, an application with a bad history of aggressive, deceptive advertising and illegal force-installs. Although we found no major problems in our initial testing with CyberDefender beyond false positives that were quickly cleaned up, and while the vendor itself halted the sales of Spyblocs and vowed not to repeat the same mistakes with CyberDefender, we decided out of caution to impose a three month probation period before we would consider re-testing and, if warranted, de-listing the the product from the Rogue/Suspect list. During that three month probation period we monitored the behavior of the company. When we encountered a spurt of advertising for the product through adware, we refused to de-list the product and imposed a second three month probation period. At the end of the second three month probation period we re-tested CyberDefender, again finding no problems serious enough to justify listing the program on this page. As we have observed no advertising of the product through adware for many months, and as the program itself exhibits no problems serious enough to warrant listing on this page, we have decided to de-list CyberDefender from the Rogue/Suspect list and can no longer regard the program to be "rogue/suspect.



CyberDefender AntiSpyware

2006 review

We DO NOT recommend purchasing and using this program!

http://www.2-spyware.com/review-cybe...ware-2006.html

CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2006 produces false positives. We have tested this program on uninfected machine that were never exposed to viruses or any other parasites. However, the tested Spyware remover managed to detect 30 spyware items (using the Full Scan mode) and 16 spyware items during the Quick Scan. In the first case malicious object were related to 8 different parasites, while in the latter case items were associated with only 4 pests.

Further analysis revealed that none of detected items are actually related to any kind of Malware. Furthermore, some found parasites actually are not even parasites at all. For instance, neither C-Dilla software protection tool or Engima SpyHunter Antspyware are real threats. In our case C-Dilla was installed and used by Autodesk Inventor 6, professional drawing and graphics software. Removing C-Dilla would corrupt this program. Other "malicious" objects that CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2006 found were actually related to the following programs: the WinRAR archiver (the rar.exe file, identified as Perfect Keylogger), Creative sound card drivers (stprov.ini, identified as FreshBar), K-Lite Codecs Pack (lame.exe, identified as HideExec), simple self-made C++/OpenGL application (6.exe, identified as shopathomeselect), Adobe Photoshop CS (several registry keys describing the .sta file extension, identified as istbar).

The Full Scan mode is too slow. Several regular modern Computers were fully checked in a little more than one hour. An effecive anti-spyware program should scan the system much faster. Quick Scan is also not too quick. It usually takes about 5 minutes to complete.

CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2006 is made by the same company, as SpyBlocs, which is a corrupt spyware remover producing false positives. Both programs have very similar interfaces, although the vendor claims to have implemented new technologies in CyberDefender AntiSpyware 2006.

Domains associated with the product are cyberdefender.com and cyber-defender.com.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Like coolfreak already stated, The security team can help you with this. We cannot assist you with this issue here in the *Microsoft Support Forum.
*

Look over these http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html
If you cannot complete any of the steps for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed, and post your logs in *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help*; where an Analyst will assist you. However, it is very important to make mention of any of the steps that you were not able to complete.

After you’ve posted your logs, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are very busy.


----------

